# body recomp and getting unfat again



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, so throughout the 2011 transformation challenge i broke my hand and a toe, and barely made any changes.. wtf. 

so heres my continuation, where i hope to actually get something done

age:24
Height 5'11"
Weight 268
bf too high - mid 20's?

using built's BGB for a few weeks now, probably going to continue, but adding some extra bicep work


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

last nights workout, normally a day 1 or 3, had to work late monday and tuesday, so wednesday was the first night in the gym..

Bent over bb rows 5x5  145 155 165 175 185 had a hard time on the last set..
Yates row 3x8 135 155 175 - these felt great, next time starting at 155

Flat lever bench 4x5(per arm)  75 80 85 90 (failed after 4 good reps @ 90, got 0 on 95)
db flys 3x8 20 25 30 (hard to complete 30, but got it done

normally seated calf press would come in here, but looknig at my biceps (and wanting to look hyooge this weekend) i decided to throw in a touch of "bicep building" work (yeah i know talk about being a schmuck, i hate billy biceps as much as anyone) 

preacher curls 3x12x50lbs these got tough around rep 8/9, form was good but it was almost like my hands were working at different speeds

standing bb curl 2x12x40, 6x70 - these were much easier throughout, had to throw in a heavier low volume set at the end, cause shit, i couldnt do JUST a bunch of High rep bicep shit


after, 1.5 miles on the expresso bike


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Suscribed


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Suscribed



thanks bro! you win the transformation challenge yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


>



oh yeah. my goal?

get moar jacked moar tan and moar desierable (even though im tan as fk for myself)

and get to a low enough BF to do be gearded like the capt and sfw.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> thanks bro! you win the transformation challenge yet?


 

LOL   I never  considered my 50 Y/O butt in contention with those young whipper snappers. 

They are taking their time to announce the winners tho  Curious minds want to know.


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2011)

jagbender said:


> LOL   I never  considered my 50 Y/O butt in contention with those young whipper snappers.
> 
> They are taking their time to announce the winners tho  Curious minds want to know.



hahaha nice, i've got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## CG (Aug 5, 2011)

Sfw today armz again...

Pullups 5x5 using bw -95 for 3 sets, -90 for 2
Lat hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80

Oh standing bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135
Side lat raises

Spider curls
Reverse ez bar curl


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sfw today armz again...
> 
> Pullups 5x5 using bw -95 for 3 sets, -90 for 2
> Lat hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80
> ...



fixed weights  -


----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2011)

Today.. dropped weights a little.. rough weekend and I feel like overall I need to build up confidence\ solid lower weight lifts before going crazy..at least for today haha

Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175  good set
Yates row 3x8 145 165 175 - these felt great

Flat lever bench 5x5 70 75 80 85 90. Good hard sets
db flys 3x8 15 20 25 

preacher curls 3x12x50lbs easier thus week

standing bb curl 3x12x50 not tooo bad

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Today.. dropped weights a little.. rough weekend and I feel like overall I need to build up confidence\ solid lower weight lifts before going crazy..at least for today haha
> 
> Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 good set
> Yates row 3x8 145 165 175 - these felt great
> ...


 
Good to see you at it again!


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2011)

> Good to see you at it again!


Thanks bro!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2011)

Wednesdays legs

Box squat 5x5 185 225 245 265 285
Leg press 3x8 +118lb sled 290 380 470

Sl ham culs 3x12 80 85 90

1.3 mi walk home..

Legs still hurting now lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2011)

Lat pulldown 5x5 160
Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 80 90

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 125
Side lat raises 3x8 15 20 25

Incline db curl 3x12 25 25 20 - jesus.
Reverse grip ez bar curls 3x12 40


----------



## CG (Aug 15, 2011)

Workin ot tuesday-thurs this week, 50\50 on if ill get to sfw then... today was deadlifts for the first time in 3 weeks... oh yeahhh... and a lil bicep work cause shit, fat boys want guns too lol

Deadlifts 5x5 205 225 245 265 285 (maybe another 5 or 10 lbs on each set nextround)
Romanian deadlifts.. 3x8 225... good sets, 3rd set was not as good tho

Quad extensions 3x12 180 - def add another 10 next round

Preacher curls ez bar 3x12 50 - next time go 50 60 60

Cross body hammer curls. Fml. 2x12 could barely hit 12th rep each time. Totally gassed after 2 sets with 40's

10 min liss cardio

Ate like an animal after this one lol

Let's see what I feel like after 11-12 hrsa of work tomorrow

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 19, 2011)

Assisted chin 5x5 95 95 90 90 85
Parallel grrip lat pulldown 3x8 140 150 160

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135
Side lat raises 3x8 15 20 25

Incline db curl 3x12 20 20 25 better
Cross hammer curls 3x12 35 40 45

5 mins of 30\30 hiit. 30 sprint @ 7.5-8 mph 30 off

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 26, 2011)

Monday

Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175  not too bad
Yates row 3x8 145 165 175 - these felt great

Flat lever bench 5x5 70 75 80 85 90. Fell 2 short @ 90
db flys 3x8 15 20 25 

preacher curls 12x50lbs 2x12x60 llbs

standing bb curl 3x12x50 not tooo bad



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Monday
> 
> Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 not too bad
> Yates row 3x8 145 165 175 - these felt great
> ...


 

nice workout 

you gonna get a visit from Irene?  

Now saying only a Cat 1-2


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

Friday

Assisted chin 5x5 90 90 90 85 85
Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 80 80

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135
Side lat raises 3x8 15 20 25

Bicep work...uh...

Incline curls 3x12 15 15 20
Reverse grip curls 3x12 60


I think?
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175  not bad
Yates row 3x8 155 165 175 - these felt great

Flat lever bench 5x5 75 75 80 85 90 fkg garbage. Stopped at 4.5 on last set
db flys 3x8 15 20 25 pretty ok lol

Cross hammer curls 3x12 40 45 50

Bb curl 3x10 70


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Sep 2, 2011)

Killed it today. Awesome sfw

Assisted chin 5x5 95 90 85 85 80 weight keeeps movin
Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80 better this way than jumping by 10

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135 this was awesome. 5 solid sets.
Side lat raises 3x8 15 20 25 good.


Incline curls 3x12 15 20 20 - woooo 2 sets @ 20
Reverse grip curls 3x12 50 - good but tough

Annnd tanning


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice  OH BB PRESS!


----------



## CG (Sep 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice  oh bb press!



thanks brother!


----------



## CG (Sep 12, 2011)

shitty week, lots of stuff going on only got to sfw once. 

friday:

Assisted chin 5x5 90 85 80 80 70 yessssssssss
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 70 85 tough one but getting the weight up

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135 95 is too low to start, but 135 is still the max..
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 MOVED THAT UP TOO!!!


Incline curls 3x12 15 20 20 -go for 3 @ 20 next time
Reverse grip curls 3x12 50 - goodtry 1 set @ 60 next time


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

priorities!  
weights are moving the right way!


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2011)

jagbender said:


> priorities!
> weights are moving the right way!



Sorry, should have corrected. Worked too damn much ol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2011)

Legs are feelin much better from the ass muscle pull lol.. back to squats it is

Box squat 5x5  225 235 245 255 265
Leg press 3x8 +118lb sled 270 360 450

Sl ham culs 3x12 80 85 90

2.4 mile xpresso bike
Legs still hurting now lol

I'm gon be hurtin from dis one lol. Good to see I ony lost 20 lbs off squat.

Oh and I'm down to muthafugin 259 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

friday:

Assisted chin 5x5 90 85 80 85 75 75 better every week
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 135 135 
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 rough this week, but did it


Incline curls 3x12 15 20 20 -go for 3 @ 20 next time
Reverse grip curls 2x12 50 12x60


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday

Bent over bb rows 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 
Yates row 3x8 155 165 175 - neeed better form, back is a little tight

Flat lever bench 5x5  70 75 80 85 90 
db flys 3x8 15 20 25. Add 5 lbs next week


preacher curls 3x12x50lbs. I think I can toss in at least 1 set at 60 nxt week
standing bb curl 3x12x50

3.4 miles on the xpresso bike after. Damn good time, added some new nutrition too..

1 scoop noxplode. 1 scoop DAA 45 mins pre workout. Excited and shakey as a mf'er

Let's see how long that lasts lol


----------



## CG (Sep 23, 2011)

wednesday

Deadlifts 5x5 205 225 245 265 285 
Romanian deadlifts.. 3x8 185... good sets, move up next time

Quad extensions 3x12 180 - def add another 10 next round

treadmill for 10

OH YEAH


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuck. Forgot to log this from friday
Assisted chin 5x5  85 80 85 75 75 70
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 135 145 fuck. Yes.  
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12 20 20 20 
Reverse grip curls 2x12x60[/QUOTE]


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2011)

Monday

Seated lever rows (per arm)5x5 135 140 145 150 155 
Yates row 3x8 155 165 175 niiiice

Flat DB bench! 5x5  60 65 70 75 80(pr!!) 
db flys 3x8 20 25 30.  Rough but gooood


preacher curls 3x12x60 lbs
standing bb curl 3x12x60

No cardio


----------



## CG (Sep 28, 2011)

Todays squats
Box squat 5x5  225 235 245 255 265
Seated Leg press 3x8 270 360 400. Damn, these were tough. Positioned feet low to focus quads

Sl ham culs 3x14 80 85 90

2.9 mile xpresso bike


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

Friday
Assisted chin 5x5  80 75 75 70 70
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 135 145 
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12 20 20 20 
Reverse grip curls 3x12x60


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

No sfw till Friday, taking time to hit some ot to pay off that 40" flatscreen I just bought lol


----------



## Hench (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice work Cg, gettin' some pretty decent numbers in here. 

How's the diet going? Dropping much weight?


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

Hench said:


> Nice work Cg, gettin' some pretty decent numbers in here.
> 
> How's the diet going? Dropping much weight?



Thanks brother.. the goal is to put up moar and moar every week lol.. so far that's only workin for pullups lol

Diet is going. I've got my good days and my bad. Staying at the number of cals is easy, low carb is easy enough, gettin down enough protein.. not always. Need to invest in a good 5lbs of protein to just keep around for good measure. I did just buy 15 dozen eggs and 40 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts lol
Think ill be good on hi protein for a few weeks at least


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

Friday
Assisted chin 5x5 80 75 70 70 65  - keeps on movingggg
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 135 145 rough
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 very nice


Incline curls 3x12 20 20 20 great, next week, last set at 25 
Reverse grip curls 3x12x60 

did 5 min of 30 second rest 30 second sprint intervals. damn. i looked skinnier all weekend after that lol


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2011)

Seated lever rows (per arm)5x5 135 140 145 150 155 these were tough but doable
Yates row 3x8 155 165 175 did the last set for 10 lol

Flat DB bench! 5x5 60 65 70 75 80felt like crap half these weights, TOTALLY WANTED TO START AT 65 and try to HIT 85..NEXT WEEK!
db flys 3x8 20 25 30. good

preacher curls 3x12x60 lbs - fucking miserable
standing bb curl 3x12x60 - not much better


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice squat numbers ealrier!

You will have these off days!  keep SFW man!


----------



## CG (Oct 14, 2011)

Assisted chin 5x5 75 70 70 65 65 - yes.
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 add 5 next week

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 135 145 good good start at 115 next week
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 very nice


Incline curls 3x12 20 20 25 great, 
Reverse grip curls 3x12x60 ,50,50

Had to drop after 1st set, weight was too much after incline curlw

did 5 min of 30 second rest 30 second sprint intervals. damn. i looked skinnier all weekend after that lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## CG (Oct 18, 2011)

Fucked up my back on rollercoasters this weekend. No sfw Monday. Prob not weds. Reminder look into 

Escalating density training


----------



## CG (Oct 18, 2011)

Seated lever rows (per arm)5x5 135 140 145 150 155 
Yates row 3x8 155 175 185 

Flat DB bench! 5x5  65 70 75 80 85! Pr!! 
Totally gassed\short on time forgot\skipped pec flyes  lol

 preacher curls 12x50 12x50 14x50

1.5 mile walk home


----------



## CG (Oct 19, 2011)

^forgot standing db curls 20x20


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

how's your back doing?


----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2011)

Not too bad, I was (as you see) feeling well enough to sfw on Tuesday. Heading in again tonight.


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot this last Friday

Assisted chin 5x5  70 70 65 65 60
Hammer pulldown 3x8  80 85 90 need to work on full contraction at "peak"

Oh bb press 5x5 115 125 135 135 145 
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 add 5 next week!


Incline curls 3x12 20 20 25 great, 
Reverse grip curls 3x12x50


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2011)

Seated lever rows (per arm)5x5 135 140 145 150 155 
Yates row 3x8 155 175 195 OOOHH YEAHHHHHH

Flat DB bench! 5x5  65 70 75 80 85 tough
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30

 preacher curls 14x50 14x50 16x50

Done.


----------



## CG (Dec 2, 2011)

1 MONTH OFF THE WAGON, 3 LBS FATTER. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

tudsdays birthday SFW

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 135 135 145 145 155 
Yates row 3x8 155 165 175.. NOT BAD 

Flat DB bench! 5x5 60 65 70 75 80 
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30

preacher curls 12X50 12x50 14x50
STANDING BB CURL 12x50x3

Done.


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2011)

Assisted chin 5x5  70 70 65 65 60 didn't drop agpound in the month off...
Hammer pulldown 3x8  70 75 80

Oh bb press 5x5 95 105 115 125 135
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12 15 20 25 great, 
Hammer curls 3x12x35 (or 40 can't remember)


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2011)

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 
Yates row 3x8 160 170 180

Flat DB bench 5x5 65 70 75 80 85
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30

preacher curls 12X50 14x50 14x50
STANDING BB CURL 12x50x3


----------



## CG (Dec 13, 2011)

friday.. from what i remember

Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80
wide grip lat pull down 5x5 60 65 70 75 80 (i think?)

Oh bb press 5x5 105 105 115 125 135 (next week start 105, hit 115 2x, move up weekly till i press 145 again)
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12 20 25 25 just awesome, hurt like a mofo, but making progress
db tricep diamon extension 3x12 50lb loves me the tricep work
Hammer curls 3x12x40


----------



## CG (Dec 13, 2011)

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 (not a full 90degree angle, much better)
Yates row 3x8 160 170 180 add 5 next week? i think so

Flat DB bench 5x5  70 75 80 85 90 (PR!)
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30

preacher curls 12X60x3
tricep rope ppushdown 12x3 42.5 50 55
STANDING BB CURL 12x50x3


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

glad to see you back  posting


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2011)

Assisted chin 5x5  70 70 65 65 60 
Hammer pulldown 3x8  75 80 85

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 115 125 135
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12  20 25 25 great, 

Behind head tricep ext 3x12 50 55 60

Hammer curls 3x12 40 45 50

6 mph run for 4 mins, 2 min walk after


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2011)

^Friday

Monday V

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 
Yates row 3x8 165 175 185. Very nice. Stick this weight next time, maybe add another 5 week after

Flat DB bench 5x5  70 75 80 85 90 fkg tough, but I got it done
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30 maybe 2 @ 25 next week? Thinking about switching to pec deck or cable crossovers


preacher curls 12X60x3
tricep rope ppushdown 12x3 42.5 50 55
Standing bb curl 12x60x3


----------



## CG (Dec 27, 2011)

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 135 145 155 165 175 add 5 next week
Yates row 3x8 165 175 185. Add 5 nxt week

Flat DB bench 5x5  70 75 80 85 90 still rough
Pec flyes 8x3 25 25 30 

preacher curls 12X60x3
tricep rope ppushdown 12x3 47.5 55 57.5
Standing bb curl 12x60x3


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

keep on going!  glad to see you at it again!


----------



## CG (Dec 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> keep on going!  glad to see you at it again!



Thanks brother. This time of year is tough!


----------



## CG (Dec 29, 2011)

Back to legs mfer!
Box squat 5x5  225 235 245 255 265
Seated Leg press 3x8 270 360 450. (Blus 118 lb sled) felt awesome, used low foot position to emphasize quads

Sl ham culs 3x12 80 85 90 next time add 5

13 min liss cardio - treadmill

Can't wait to see how this feels lol


----------



## CG (Jan 2, 2012)

New strategy. If I miss a workout, I make it up next time I sfw. Going on a 1 2 3 day schedule, if I miss day 3, thenext day is day 3.

Fasted cardio Treadmiull 20 mins 3.5 mph 3.5 incline

Assisted chin 5x5 75 70 65 65 60 
Hammer pulldown 3x8 75 80 85 

Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 125 135   
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 


Incline curls 3x12 25 25 25

Tricep extension overhead 3x12 55 60 65

Hammer curls 3x12 45 45 50


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Starting a 20g creatine load today, going for 5 days, then 10g on w\o days, 5g on off days for say 4 weeks. 

Is a deload necessary?


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Starting a 20g creatine load today, going for 5 days, then 10g on w\o days, 5g on off days for say 4 weeks.
> 
> Is a deload necessary?



Wow.  This log fucking sucks. Just post cock pics.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Starting a 20g creatine load today, going for 5 days, then 10g on w\o days, 5g on off days for say 4 weeks.
> 
> Is a deload necessary?


 
not if it's NeoVar!



bigmoe65 said:


> Wow. This log fucking sucks. Just post cock pics.


 
Indeed. Where's the gears and cat rape?


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wow.  This log fucking sucks. Just post cock pics.



Ill inbox them to ya


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> not if it's NeoVar!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Where's the gears and cat rape?



Mmmm neovar.lol.


Too flabby for gearsasis atm. That and my old lady needs a fuggin job before I can afford gears.... for now its just free placebos and protein.


And catrape? What is this??? Al's buttrock log?


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2012)

Deadliftssss
Deadlifts 5x5 225 235 245 255 265

Romanian deadlifts.. 3x8 185... good sets

Quad extensions 3x12 160 180 1200 


readmill for 5


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

Monday:

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 140 150 160 170 180
5 Yates row 3x8 170 180 190. 

Flat DB bench 5x5  70 75 80 85 90 still rough
Pec flyes 8x3 25 25 30 

Had to cut it short


----------



## CG (Jan 13, 2012)

Box squat 5x5  230 240 250 260 270

Seated Leg press 3x8 280 370 460 (plus 118 lb sled) felt awesome, used low foot position to emphasize quads

Sl ham culs 3x12  85 90 95

Preacher curls- horrible 12x3 x60

25 min liss cardio - treadmill


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

Assisted chin 5x5 70 70 65 65 60 
Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80  

THICK BAR!! Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 125 135   
Side lat raises 3x8 20 25 30 next week- 2 sets @ 25


Seated curls 3x12x25 much better than incline imo
Tricep extension overhead 3x12 50 55 60 +5 next week

Hammer curls 3x12 45 50 55


So the gym gt 1 thick bar and a pair of fat grips. Did that overhead bb press with the thick bar, totally killed the delts and shoulders, so fucking excited!


----------



## CG (Jan 23, 2012)

Friday

BENT OVER BB ROWS 5x5 140 150 160 170 180
Yates row 3x8 170 180 190. 

Flat DB bench 5x5  70 80 80 90 90
Pec flyes 8x3 20 25 30 

Preacher curl 12x3x50

Tricep cable pressdown 12x3 42.5 50 55

Standing bb curl 14x50x3


----------



## CG (Jan 23, 2012)

Sumo deadlifts 5x5 225 245 245 265 265

Romanian deadlifts 8x3x185

Quad extensions 12x3x200 - gooood but rough, had to pause after 10 on the last set


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2012)

Assisted chin 5x5 65 slow and controlled 
Hammer pulldown 3x8 70 75 80  

THICK BAR Oh bb press 5x5 105 115 125 125 135   
Side lat raises 3x8 25 25 30 


Seated curls 3x12x25 try last set @ 30 next time
Tricep extension overhead 3x12 55 60 65 

Hammer curls 2x12 45 50 DONE


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 27, 2012)

Good lookin' work, Cgrant.

Seems that you and your journal are getting a bumper crop of IM input...like myself, lol. But.......as long as you're keeping the numbers and doing the work, that's all that matters, right? Good job, man.


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Good lookin' work, Cgrant.
> 
> Seems that you and your journal are getting a bumper crop of IM input...like myself, lol. But.......as long as you're keeping the numbers and doing the work, that's all that matters, right? Good job, man.



Hahaha thanks brother.. gotta make my way over to your journal, haven't been too active lately  lol


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2012)

Friday legs
ATG squats wu@ 135 then 5x5 155 165 175 185 195. God. I felt these all in the hips and quads, damn these are niiiiice.. start 10 higher next time.

Hack squat (ps hack squat machine) 8x3 130 180 200

Hamstring curl 12x3 85 90 95

Liss cardio - treadmill 2.1 miles

Awesome lower body workout


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2012)

Bent BB rows warmup 135x5 5x5 160 ..165 next time
Yates row 3x8  190. 

Flat DB bench 5x5  80 try 85 next time
Pec flyes 8x3 25

Preacher curl 12x3x50

Tricep cable pressdown 12x3 50

Standing bb curl 12x3 60

Hiit treadmill.. 5 mins 30 sprint 30 rest
Liss treadmill 5 mins


----------



## CG (Feb 9, 2012)

Sumo deadlifts 5x5 245

Romanian deadlifts 8x185 had to quit after 1 set, tweaked my back

Quad extensions 12x3x200 very nice

Liss cardio treadmill 10 mins


----------



## CG (Feb 11, 2012)

Assisted chin 5x5 65 ouch
Hammer pulldown 3x8  75  

THICK BAR Oh bb press 5x5 125 
Side lat raises 3x8 25 30 30 


Seated curls 2x12x25 8x30
Tricep extension overhead 3x12 60

Hammer curls 2x12 45 12x40 fucking rough 

Tough workout all around, haven't worked upper body for too long


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

Saturday

Bent BB rows 5x5 165
Yates row 3x8  190 rough

Flat DB bench 5x5  80 tough
Pec flyes 8x3 25

Preacher curl 12x3x50

Tricep cable pressdown 12x3 55

Db curl 14x45

Hiit treadmill.. 5 mins 30 sprint 30 rest
Liss treadmill 5 min before hiit, 5 after


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

ATG squats wu@ 135 then 5x5 195 205 next time

Hack squat (hs hack squat machine) 8x3 180

Hamstring curl 12x3 95

Treadmill.. little run, little walk, kinda haphazard lol


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2012)

edit: the hack machine sled weighs 60.. so that was actually 240, someone pointed that out to me earlier lol


Imma start logging my food, hope to make me more responsible for my gut lol

Meal 1: eaa shake (same as 29g protein) with 5g glutamine peptides, and 1\4 tsp hawiian punch flavor 

Brekky:  3 whole eggs, 1 slice cheese

Pre lunch: 3 oz turkey, 1.5 oz light swiss, 2 pcs light wheat bread (70 cal 12 g carb)

Lunch: 7 oz steak, 3oz shrimp 1\4c broccoli 2 oz potato

Mid afternoon: 6 oz greek yogurt plain 0%fat, 1 tsp agave nectar

Dinner: gumbo, idk how much yet, including 12 oz sausage, 12-16 oz chickey 10 oz shrimp and moar rice than I should eat, but fuck it.

Pre bed: min 1\4 c smooth cottage cheese (god I hope it doesn't taste like shit lol)

Will throw 1 can of tuna w\ 1 tbsp light mayo in if necessary

My lady went grocery shopping yesterday, now I officially have at least 4 lbs tilapia (frozen) god knows how many frozen filet pieces (can't beat gortons lol) and a ton of beer battered fish (carbs for sfw days? Fuck yes) 2.5 doz eggs (down from the 15 doz I used to get monthly lol) plenty o tuna, n still working on at least 10 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts..oh and TONS of fresh veggies, damn this broad takes care of me lol


Anyone try canned chicken breasts before? Great macros and I wanna try..


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2012)

Friday
Assisted chin 5x5 65 
Hammer pulldown 3x8  75  

THICK BAR Oh bb press 5x5 125 
Side lat raises 3x8 30 


Seated curls 3x12x25 
Tricep extension overhead 3x12 65

Hammer curls 3x12 45

Hiit 9mph 30s sprint 30s walk for 5 mins


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2012)

Sumo deadlifts 5x5 245 *warmup at 135 ad 225 nect week try 5 @ 255 or 265. These were great today

Good mornings 8x3x95 subbed these for romanian deads, since I tweaked my back last time. Need to find out about adding more weight to these

Quad extensions 12x3x200 almost too easy. 210 next time

Liss cardio treadmill 10 mins


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2012)

After progressing nicely, I managed to pull off a sinus\ear\chest infection, totally deplete my energy, and end up on a 10 day course of augmentin.

Now, all I can do is shit my brains out, all day, and have little to say about it. Needless to say, a miserable, unwanted, unnecessary 1-2 week break is underway


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2012)

]so, theres a local trainer viewed as a hero by some (Joe Defranco) does alot of pro athlete training and training for former athletes, his book, built like a badass is my new virtue in regards to training.. 

started today
BB Bench (first time in prob 6 years) 135 wu 185x6 195x4 205x4 (should have gone 8,6,4 but the 2 week break, being sub 1000 cals and not having bb benched in years really did me in)

db bench 55x21 55x9 55x6 (should have been max rep x2 in the 20-25 range, but again, didnt have it)

seated overhand cable row 42.5 4x15
alt with
straight bar cable tricep pressdown 42.5 4x15

db shrugs (2 sec hold @ peak) 70 3x15
front lat raise (ooops should have been side) 15 3x15

bb complex.. holy shit, got through one cycle and lost my shnit, was about to pass out.
DeFrancosGym.com - Exercise Index: Barbell Complex w/ 135 lbs. - YouTube

ive been hungry as a mf ever since.


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2012)

Chin hangs (cause i could not hit a single chin.. wtf) 21 sec, 20 sec

a.lat pulldown (goal: 2x max; 20-25 and 10-20) 42.5x25, 21
alt with
b.standing db military press (goal: 2x max; 15-20 and 10-15) 35x21,20 -40 lb nxt time

a. rolling tricep curl 4x8 @ 35
alt with
b.db hammer curl 4x8 @ 35 - go with 40 nxt time

2x core circuit - threw up a lil bit hahah
toe touch "L" crunchx20
bicycle crunch x15 total (shoulda been 30 total)
side plank 30 sec/side

pushups (goal: 100 as fast as possible) hit 30, failed, couldnt put one more up


not a bad workout, not too sore today, but was TOTALLY shot afterwards


----------



## CG (Mar 19, 2012)

nice saturday afternoon sfw

BB Bench  wu 185x8 195x5 205x4 (should have gone 7,5,3 (or more)

db bench 55x22 55x13 and one half rep> failure
seated overhand cable row 50 4x12 (i actually think it was 100, cause there are 2 clips, and it reads that the stack is the weight per clip. idk, need to do it on single cable machine nxt time
alt with
straight bar cable tricep pressdown 50 4x12

db shrugs (2 sec hold @ peak) 70 3x12
alt with
side lat raise 15 3x12

bb complex.. only 75 lbs, 2 rounds of 10 reps WTF, murdered forearms, moer whooped that hiit


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2012)

last night legs.. jesusss..
jump squat holding 10 lb db's 4x10 (should have been 6)

ATG squat 185x8 205x6 225x4 been a good 3 weeks without heavy squats

45* back raises w/25lb plate 3x10 (should have been 15)

seated MB twists (1kg ball) 3x20/side

run 1 mile as fast as possible.. pulled it off in 12 minutes even.


holy crap, I am sore today. 

revelation, i can actually sfw on mondays, thursdays, and try for saturdays. might not always work, but its better than only getting in the gym 2xweek max. 

no gym time till thursday.. this new workout is really kicking my ass


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2012)

thursday
negative chins 14 - 8, 6 (like these better than chin hangs, feel like im actually making progress)

front lat pulldowns 42.5 (double cable, so its prob 85) 25, 20
oh db mil press 20,15

rolling tricep ext 35 5x8
db hammer curl 40 5x8

2x core circuit -
toe touch "L" crunchx20
bicycle crunch x20 total (shoulda been 30 total)
side plank 30 sec/side

totally forgot to try and hit 100 pushups.. 

bike 1 mile - 3:16 half mile cooldown


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

last night
week 3 day 1 upper body
BB Bench 190x6 200x4 220x2 (awesome, just awesome)

Incline DB Bench 45's 25, 16 (Max reps)

3a Bent DB 1 Arm Row 3x10 @45 10 @50
3b tricep Rope pushdown 3x10 @40 10 @ 50

4a BB Shrug 185 3x12
4b Incline Rear Fly 15 3x12 (shoulda gone with 10's, this was TOUGH)

BB Complex 75 x1, caught a TERRIBLE headache, felt like i got donkey punched, had to DROP the weight while squatting, that SUCKED


----------



## twotuff (Mar 27, 2012)

This explains everything! Your just a fat pile of goo  (sadface) and pissed about it. I do give you props tho for taking your frustrations out on the key board._  Good luck with the diet you fat fuck!_


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

twotuff said:


> This explains everything! Your just a fat pile of goo  (sadface) and pissed about it. I do give you props tho for taking your frustrations out on the key board._  Good luck with the diet you fat fuck!_



Listen you limey fuck, keep the fucking trolling to ag and out of my journal. thanks for stalking me though


----------



## twotuff (Mar 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Listen you limey fuck, keep the fucking trolling to ag and out of my journal. thanks for stalking me though





Trolling Ha I would never do such a thing, All I was doing was wishing you good luck on your dreams.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep the crap out of the journal. Thanks


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Keep the crap out of the journal. Thanks



Gych!


----------



## CG (Apr 2, 2012)

thursday
negative chins 12,7

front neutral pulldown 25,20 i think it was with 85 or 90?

neutral db press 20,15 40 lbs

1 arm cable rear delt fly 4x10x10

run the rack db curls, 8 reps per weight 35,25,15,10

core circuit x2
sprinter situp x20
v up x15
l crunch toe touch x15
hip up (i guess its like a hip thrust? fml idk) x15

25 pushups, died, due to yet another massive neck headahce/spasm/cramp, this is REALLY becoming a problem


----------



## CG (Apr 3, 2012)

WEEK 4 DAY 1
BB bench (4 warmup sets 3 work sets) 5x195 3x205 1.5x230 got 1 good rep, had to pop my hips up to force it back up for nr 2. dont count that shit.

DB incline bench w/45s 24, 16

single arm bent DB row 50 3x8 55x8
alt with
tricep rope pressdown 50 3x8 55x8

 2  sec peak pause bb shrugs 185 2x10  205x10
alt with 
incline rear delt raise 10 3x10 need to try with the "girly" 12 lb weights 10 is too light, 15 is WAY too heavy

2 mile mid intensity stationary bike
1 mile high intensity (140 bpm +)


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2012)

thursday
negative chins 12,8

front neutral pulldown 25,20 85lbs

neutral db press 20,15 40 lbs

1 arm cable rear delt fly 4x10x10

run the rack db curls, 8 reps per weight 35,25,20,15

core circuit x2
sprinter situp x20
v up x15
l crunch toe touch x15

.5 mile bike sprint


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2012)

yesterday (tuesday)
week 5 day 1  - deload

bench bar warmup x20 125x5 135x5

incline db bench 40x15x2

seated cable row 35(double cable so 70) 2x15

standing tricep bar pressdown 35x12x2

palms up curl 30x2x12

bike, 2 mile high intensity (bp +150 whole ride)


----------



## CG (Apr 12, 2012)

Deload week part 2 

negative chins 6 (6 second movement)

front lat pulldowns 70x15x2

oh db mil press 30x15x2

Hammer curls 25x12x3 (really focused on bicep concentration)

Oh db tricep ext (2 hands) 45x12x3

3 mins of tabata bodyweight squats, wanted to DIE after lol


----------



## CG (Apr 20, 2012)

wk 6 day 1
monday
flat bench - warmup sets - 3 work sets/ 175x8 190x6 200x4

alternating medicine ball pushups (i hate these. alot. sorta) 2x max 1st set 9 full reps, 2nd 6 full reps

seated cable row double d handle 3x12 @ 100

lying db tricep extensions 3x12 @ 30 per arm

cable face pull 3x12 35
alt with
zottman curl 3x12 25

.5mi RUN on the treadmill, need new shoes to run, my right heel has been hurting since


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2012)

thursday
chins. i did 8 single fucking chins. ive never done a god damned one in my life. i hit 8 singles. amazing. 
2.Rest-Pause, 3-Second Eccentric Front Lat Pulldowns(Wide, overhand):x1 uh, idk, totally forgot what i hit with this

3.Standing DB “Modified Arnold Press”:3x10 @ 30

4.Blackburns:4 Positions, 15 Seconds each x 4 sets.. 10lbs . shoulda been 2 sets

5.Cable Curls:3x15 @ 45 lbs w/ ez bar.


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2012)

Week 7 day 1
Bench 185x7 195x5 205x4 (3 or more? Got to 4)

Offfset medicine ball pushup 6 (larger ball), 6. I hate these.

Seated row w\ dd handle 3x10 100 110 120 .

Lying db tricep ext 3x10 25lb\arm

A.cable face pull 3x10 42.5

B. Zottman curl 3x10 25lbs. These kicked ass.


----------



## CG (Apr 30, 2012)

9 chins. 
2.Rest-Pause, 3-Second Eccentric Front Lat Pulldowns(Wide, overhand):x1 100 lbs

3.Standing DB “Modified Arnold Press”:3x10 @ 30

4.Blackburns:4 Positions, 20 Seconds each x 2 sets.. 5 lbs TERRIBLE

5.Cable Curls:3x15 @ 45 lbs w/ ez bar

weightied incline crunches


----------



## CG (May 2, 2012)

TUESDAY WEEK 8 DAY 1 
1. Bench Press: 190 x 6, 200 x 4, 220 x 2 or more - i got 3!
2. Alternate DB bench (fat bench): 2x10 ea arm with 55lb db's
3. Standing Rope “J” Pulldowns 4x12 50lbs
4. 3-Way “Shoulder Shocker” : 2x10 ea 25 lb plate, 20 lb dbs. these are a killer but are FUN as all hell
5a. Timed DB Shrugs: 2 x 30sec w/50, 60 lb dbs 
5b. Alt. Hammer Curls: 2x10ea arm w/45lbs

pretty decent workout overall, really liking this program..


----------



## CG (May 7, 2012)

Chin-ups (total reps) =chin-up max + 70% = 9 chins, 6 doubles 3 singles. 

2.Drop-Set Front Lat Pulldowns (wide, overhand):2x8,6,6 (8 reps, drop 20lbs., 6 reps,drop 10lbs., 6 more reps)started with 100 first set, 110 second set

3a.Seated DB “Modified Arnold Press”:3x8 45's - these are pretty rough 
alt with
3b.Incline DB “cleans”:3x10 10's  now that i know how to do these correctly theyre great

4.Barbell Curls:4x8 1st set @50, last 3 @ 60. stick with 60, maybe 70 next week.

weighted crunches 12x2 w/10lbs - moar weight next time.

hit the bike after quick


----------



## CG (May 30, 2012)

fell off logging for a few weeks. kept working tho
wk 11 day 1
Bench Press:195x4, 215x2, 225x1, 240x1, 250x1, 255x1 should have stopped at 250, felt good, 255 is my new 1rm. 

2.DB Floor Press, palms in:2 x Max Reps 45lbs 25, 23 reps

3.BW Inverted Row 2x Max  - skipped
4.Barbell OH shrugs - skipped

5. R/P Incline DB Curls - 3x max, 20 sec rest. (20lbs, 17 8, 4 reps)


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 30, 2012)

In for this. Congrats on making a journal. Good work so far


----------



## CG (May 30, 2012)

Chin-12 4 sets of 3

2A.1-Arm, 3-Second Eccentric Front Lat Pulldowns:2 x 12ea 42.5lb
2B.Standing DB Side Press:2x12ea arm 45 lbs

3.Incline DB rear delt fyes, thumbs up:3x15 10 lbs

4.Eccentric BB Curls:2x5 cheat movement. 70 lbs


----------



## CG (May 30, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> In for this. Congrats on making a journal. Good work so far



Thanks!


----------

